# ephedrine/caffeine/yohimbine (again)



## Vise (Jun 2, 2004)

i've been trying to eek this question into countless other posts but i will stop being an annoyance and start a thread.  i am going to start my first ecy stack (with some leptigen) and need some details.  first, should i taper the dosing in to begin with and second what is the best cycle length.  i am thinking 4 weeks on 1 off (x2) while keeping the leptigen throughout.  honestly, when it comes to ephedrine i have no idea what the fuck i am talking about.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you dont want to take ephedrine and yohimbe together. I would do EC or YC, but not both. EC has been extremely effective for me in the past. I do start off with a low dose and gradually increase due to the fact that im very sensitive to ephedra.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jun 2, 2004)

I take 75mg Ephedrine, 300mg caffiene, and 7.5g oral yohimbine HCL plus Lipoderm Ultra on top of that and I play tennis and workout without any issues... fat loss has been wonderful...


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

I think 75mg of Ephedrine would kill me!  Like I said, I'm really sensitive to stimulants.


----------



## topolo (Jun 2, 2004)

HoldDaMayo said:
			
		

> I take 75mg Ephedrine, 300mg caffiene, and 7.5g oral yohimbine HCL plus Lipoderm Ultra on top of that and I play tennis and workout without any issues... fat loss has been wonderful...


mayo are you using lipo ultra on your stomach? have you tried ab-solved?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

Vise said:
			
		

> i've been trying to eek this question into countless other posts but i will stop being an annoyance and start a thread. i am going to start my first ecy stack (with some leptigen) and need some details. first, should i taper the dosing in to begin with and second what is the best cycle length. i am thinking 4 weeks on 1 off (x2) while keeping the leptigen throughout. honestly, when it comes to ephedrine i have no idea what the fuck i am talking about.


How many mg or each do you plan on taking for each dose?  I like ECY as well but have been using HEAT instead lately.  I prefer half dosages of the ECY and I go til my bottle of E is gone and then take 2 weeks off.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

I could have sword I read somewhere that Y and E shouldnt be mixed.  Maybe I'm losing it.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jun 2, 2004)

it's a discussion that exists... because the E and Y both individually place some extra strain on the heart... so if you have any heart issues or concerns you definitely shouldn't take both together...

However, I do believe the best fat burning stack for me is when i combine both... I apply Lipo ultra to my stomach and love handles... I didn't like Ab-Solved... it didn't seem to do anything for me... lipoderm ultra is a sweet product though, i like it...


----------



## Vise (Jun 3, 2004)

my body is has a very high tolerance for stimulants so i don't think the y will be a problem.  here's how i think my cycle will go:

week 1: 25 mg e, 200 mg c, 2.5 mg y (once a day)
week 2: 25 mg e, 200 mg c, 2.5 mg y (twice a day)
weeks 3-4: 25 mg e, 200 mg c, 2.5 mg y (three times a day)
week 5: break
weeks 6-9 25 mg e, 200 mg c, 2.5 mg y (three times a day)

leptigen basic will be a constant throughout.  any good?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jun 3, 2004)

I'd say could start the first 2 weeks with 2 doses a day, then move up to 3...

I'm going to recommend you cut the caffeine dose in half... it will really make the stack feel easier on your body... I'm getting WAY less headaches, WAY less heart pounding, and equally good if not better fat loss... 

But overall, if you do that stack exactly like that you will lose quite a bit of fat... 9 weeks is a good stack time... I like 5 weeks on, 2 off myself... but either way, I'm excited for ya!


----------



## Vise (Jun 3, 2004)

thanks for the help everyone


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 3, 2004)

Mayo

the way i look at it dude, when you come of that much artificial stimulant as you are taking.  your energy levels are going to be in the crapper for a long time, before your body is able to adjust again to natural non-artificial energy levels.  analagous to doing coke minus the addiction.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jun 3, 2004)

to be honest, i don't feel any kind of increase in energy when i'm on e/c/y... my lifestyle when i come off is identical to when I'm on...

Maybe i've gotten used to them... but I don't feel I'm very sensitive to these particular drugs... although... i do admit... too much caffeine REALLY messes me up... which is odd... you think, hell there's caffeine in tons of everyday food products... but for some reason it jacks me up... i switched to Diet Rite and have less than one diet pepsi/coke product a day...

I can sleep perfectly well on ephedrine and Yohimbine... but too much caffeine and i toss and turn all night...

I do recommend people sensitive to stimulants to be careful when combining E/C/Y... start low if you know you are sensitive...


----------



## topolo (Jun 3, 2004)

mayo.........your pic looks great!


----------



## Spottieottie (Jun 4, 2004)

Caffeine and ephedrine should be taken in a 10:1 ratio.
So 200mg of caffeine and 20mg or ephedrine.  That's if you can
find 20mg ephedrine.  I can only find 25mg.


----------



## Vise (Jun 4, 2004)

i just looked at the price of leptigen basic and i think i have to ditch it from my fat loss regimen (due to cash flow problems).  how would i have to modify my diet to make up for not having the leptigen.  what's the deal with refeeding to keep up leptin levels.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jun 4, 2004)

If I do these things, i have no problems losing weight...

1. Do some type of lower-medium intensity cardio 3-4 times a week, goal is 2 hours cardio a week on top of normal workouts...

2.  2500 calories a day at 185lbs, 2250ish at 175

3.  Eat something every 3 hours

4.  Cut all sugar from diet

5.  Watch Saturated Fat content

6.  75mg Ephedrine, 300mg Caffeine, 7.5g Yohimbine HCL daily
(the Yohimbine can be substituted with Lipoderm Ultra 8 squirts)

You won't need to worry about refeeds or leptigen or anything if you can stick to those points... I do recommend fish oil and a multivitamin as well...

So I don't raped by the diet guru's... this may not work for everyone... but it works for me and I believe it could work for alot of people...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 4, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> mayo.........your pic looks great!


 IMO, he doesn't look too bad in person either. He does need to add those green things to his diet though. lol


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm going to be dead at 40... and on my tombstone it's going to say, "If only he ate his veggies"


----------



## OmarJackson (Jun 4, 2004)

good shit mayo, your advice seems really sound. couple of questions though:

1. NO SUGAR? not even in the form of dextrose only PWO?

2. you lose fat well without doing any High Intensity cardio work? 

3. do you take the vasporo brand of E with guafastin(sp?)


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 4, 2004)

Lemme see if I can answer for Mayo, who's gonna be away till Sat. He can add whatever info he likes or correct me if I am wrong.
1. He personally doesn't use a PWO insulin spike of maltodextrin or dextrose. However, if you do, I don't think there's a problem. (That's just my opinion though).
2. Not sure about this one. He does play some vigorous tennis though. 
3. And yes, he takes Vasopro.


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

I dont see Vasopro on Bulknutrition anymore.  Anyone know if they pulled it???


----------



## Vise (Jun 4, 2004)

pure ephedrine (again):
http://www.thestimulantpeople.com/cgi-bin/dnestore/10082782.html

 vasopro:
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=50


----------



## Vise (Jun 5, 2004)

jodi or twin peak,

could you paste a link to an article (or thread) that describes the whole leptin thing (refeeds too).
thanks.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 5, 2004)

Vise, check out Jodi's sticky at the top of the nutrition forum on refeeds and leptin.


----------



## Vise (Jun 5, 2004)

your the best


----------

